# GT: Dallas (2-7) at New York (6-3)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Dallas (2-7) at New York (6-3)*
# Game info: 6:00 pm EST Sun Nov 16, 2008
# TV: FSSW, MSG​


> Nine games into the season, it’s the Dallas Mavericks, not the New York Knicks, who have one of the worst records in the NBA.
> 
> The Mavericks limp into Madison Square Garden for Sunday’s game off to their worst start in 10 seasons and on a five-game losing streak while the Knicks are off to their best start in 10 years.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2008111618


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: we won a close game?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I really liked what Singleton brought to the table in this game. Energy and hustle is what we have lacked since the start of the season.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

J.Hustle Howard, 15 points through 3 full quarters w/ a Losing Mavericks Squad.

J.Hustle, 16 points in the 4th Q & OT, Dallas wins.

great game from Howard, he's making all the doubters sit in the corner & shut the **** up this year. He's the toughest guy on the team, everybody talks about Mavericks having no balls & no heart. Howard is the soul of this team, and disappears less then Dirk, only guy that stands up for his teammates, i guarantee you his teammates know he isnt a cancer, and always supported him through the turbulant year & offseason, this year he definitely has man'd up. 

31 points, 14 boards & 3 blocks from your SF.. gi-******-gantic.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> J.Hustle Howard, 15 points through 3 full quarters w/ a Losing Mavericks Squad.
> 
> J.Hustle, 16 points in the 4th Q & OT, Dallas wins.
> 
> ...


:lol: you need to watch more Mavericks games before you make comments like that.
But yes, he had a great game and he really needed it.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i probably see 1 Mavs game for every 2 Mavs games people in Texas watch. Haven't missed many this season, i think i only missed the game @ Lakers, and Clippers (skipped that cause Howard wasnt playing) 

i always hear the talk about him going back to playing like he used to when the majority of us (me and this dallas board) considered him one of the most underrated players in the entire NBA. hustle, Defense first, slashing, attacking the basket. I think he really is playing more mature this season, and trying to get back to that mode. the 14 FT attempts after his return from that wrist was a good omen, he's also seemed to be more focused in hitting the boards this year. 

the other night was an example of him going back to his old ways, not showing up late in the game, but tonight he came through to end the game, help bringing the Mavs back from a deficit & stealing a W in OT, against a Knic squad that is actually playing pretty well early on.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> i probably see 1 Mavs game for every 2 Mavs games people in Texas watch. Haven't missed many this season, i think i only missed the game @ Lakers, and Clippers (skipped that cause Howard wasnt playing)
> 
> *i always hear the talk about him going back to playing like he used to when the majority of us* (me and this dallas board) *considered him one of the most underrated players in the entire NBA*. *hustle, Defense first, slashing, attacking the basket*. I think he really is playing more mature this season, and trying to get back to that mode. the 14 FT attempts after his return from that wrist was a good omen, he's also seemed to be more focused in hitting the boards this year.
> 
> *the other night was an example of him going back to his old ways*, *not showing up late in the game*, but tonight he came through to end the game, help bringing the Mavs back from a deficit & stealing a W in OT, against a Knic squad that is actually playing pretty well early on.


I don't want to write a long post so let me make this short.

1. He's still shooting a lot of jump shots and really throws our offense out of sync with his iso plays.
2. He's not underrated anymore, especially after his All-Star appearance
3. He still hustles but not as much. He's offense first and almost never slashes to the basket or attacks the paint, he's a jump shooter first. With his skill set and talent, he should average more FT attempts, 4-5 a game doesn't cut it.
4. The other night? You mean the first 9 games minus the two games he was out because of injury? One game is not going to change my mind.

The only improvement i have seen from JHo this year is his rebounding.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Understood, and agreed on the underrated comment, wasnt trying to imply he was still considered @ that level, guys have been down on him for awhile, because they know he's capable of so much more with his talent & ability.

so you believe he hurts the team more then helps throwing them out of sync? do you personally believe the team should trade the guy now, or can he appraise his value before the deadline. is his value at a pretty low point? what else do you attribute to the Mavericks play (or lack of) this season with a generally fully healthy & intact team?

and where did everyone else go on this board? fairweather? don't show when the Mavericks aren't playing so well?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

southeasy said:


> and where did everyone else go on this board? fairweather? don't show when the Mavericks aren't playing so well?


Still here.... reading


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

So what do you think, Whats going on with your team boys? did they Lose that fire? is Carlisle system taking getting used to?

are you all getting to the point where you want to blow it up?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> Understood, and agreed on the underrated comment, wasnt trying to imply he was still considered @ that level, guys have been down on him for awhile, because they know he's capable of so much more with his talent & ability.
> 
> *so you believe he hurts the team more then helps throwing them out of sync?* do you personally believe the team should trade the guy now, or can he appraise his value before the deadline. is his value at a pretty low point? what else do you attribute to the Mavericks play (or lack of) this season with a generally fully healthy & intact team?
> 
> and where did everyone else go on this board? fairweather? don't show when the Mavericks aren't playing so well?


He's been in the league for 5 years and still can't score in the second half or the fourth quarter. 
I really liked his game when he was a rookie/sophmore, he was very consistent on the defensive side and mostly scored his points in the paint. Now he's just a jump shooter and he scores most of his points with iso plays. His type of game doesn't fit well with Kidd and that's why i suggested us to trade him for Gerald Wallace.

+ He's getting paid $10 million a year to play for only one half? Yea i think that's hurting the team.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> So what do you think, Whats going on with your team boys? did they Lose that fire? is Carlisle system taking getting used to?
> 
> are you all getting to the point where you want to blow it up?


The main problem with this team is the roster, we're not good enough to compete for 82 games anymore.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Still here.... *reading*


But never post!!! :azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

southeasy said:


> are you all getting to the point where you want to blow it up?


Most of us are already beyond that point and it's not just the case on this board.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> But never post!!! :azdaja:


2nd post today!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Most of us are already beyond that point and it's not just the case on this board.


Blow them up and get some ping pong balls.


----------

